# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  BALANZA DIGITAL DE BOLSILLO 100 x 0.01 g.

## Bruno Cillóniz

La serie AMW es una gran escala de bolsillo duradero y compacto para aquellos que buscan la escala portátil portátil de alta tecnología. La pantalla LCD retroiluminada ayuda a que los números sean visibles y fáciles de leer. La cubierta protectora intuitiva protege la balanza. Con la superficie de pesaje suave de acero inoxidable limpiar es fácil.  *I**nformes y cotizaciones: ventas@agroforum.pe * 41AKYOLyaDL.jpgTemas similares: BALANZA DIGITAL DE BOLSILLO BL-1KG-BLK 1000 de 0.1 G BALANZA DIGITAL DE BOLSILLO WEIGHMAX EX650 BALANZA DE MESA DE ALTA CAPACIDAD RANGER 3000, 30 kg. x 1 g. BALANZA DE BOLSILLO OHAUS YA501 (500g/0.01g) MEDIDOR DE PH DE BOLSILLO

----------

